# etiquette?



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

So I have a question.

When you hook into a steelhead in the streams, what's the proper etiquette regarding other anglers and you playing your fish on the line?

The reason I ask, today me and another guy were fishing a spot. He was there about 10 mins before I got a fish on the line. It took me about 15 - 20 mins before I finally was able to land the fish. Of course by that time, I had run up and down the banks of our little stretch about five times including crossing downstream of the run twice. I felt bad for the other guy because I'm sure he was super annoyed. I apologized several times of course. What makes matters worse is that it started to rain and of course he left so he probably got 10 mins of in water time if that.

I've had this happen one time before and the other angler on the opposite bank was nice about the whole issue, offering to pull his line in as soon as he saw that I had a fish on.

Do most of you just carry a large net so you don't have to play them to tire em out? Or do we all just fish and if someone hooks into a fish, accept that we pull our lines out and the run may be ruined for a little bit while he/she tries to land the fish and help them if need be?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Having a net solves a few problems, but overcrowded streams are a nightmare.
Definitely not my idea of a good time.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I carry a net at all times (though it hasn't been used yet) and I would think the best thing to do is bring your line in for the safety of the fish and fellow angler. This would also be a good time to help a fellow out with helping them land the fish with your net as fighting a fish for that long has got to be tiring (again, I'm still waiting to hook into my first ever Steelie). 
This would also be a good chance to make a new friend and maybe be there to take a photo for the person that caught the fish. I for one hope there's somebody around when I land my first Steelie because I have an empty picture frame at home waiting for a picture of my first Steelie.
I'm not sure if this is proper etiquette on the river, but it's what I do when Bass fishing. Part of it seems like common sense as I woud hate to trip over somebody else's line and risk my health or even damaging somebody's fly rod. 
I'm curious to see what others say about this...


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

I think its more situational answer than anything? If i can help them, i'll help them. If i think my lines going to be in the way i'll pull it, if i'm not in the way and someone is helping them i'll keep fishing. It's really just the same common courtesy you use when you drive, some people are nice driving and let people out and some people are rude and don't consider other people. 

I believe all is reciprocal, If you help someone, you will be helped someday, if someone helps you, you need to help someone next time. 

But in that guys case, its his own fault he didn't roll up his sleeves and get in the water to try to boot the fish up for ya, if he did he could fished for 20 minutes and not 10


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

I reel in my line and give you space to land your fish. You landed the fish first no matter if you came later.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

It should be expected in crowded areas. A fish had me on the run today as well. No one seemed to mind. I let them move up to the spot I was in, which was holding more fish. They both ended up hooking up so dont think it was a big deal

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Pretty simple yet you will meet plenty of guys who won't budge an inch when you hook one. Someone hooks a fish in your vicinity reel your rig in and help land it if you can. I might suggest a little heavier line or tippet if it took that long to land it but with water temps in the 50s these fish can really show their stuff. Once it starts getting 55-60 mortality from a long fight can be very possible so keeping the fight to a minimum and letting them revive is muy importante.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah even the little guys put up some crazy fights in this warm water. I know what you mean tho I like to let the fish run get tired then bring him in. I feel like it annoys people but I would rather not horse the fish around like a mad man.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

ztkaz said:


> Yeah even the little guys put up some crazy fights in this warm water. I know what you mean tho I like to let the fish run get tired then bring him in. I feel like it annoys people but I would rather not horse the fish around like a mad man.


Same. Too many leaders lost

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Whats a normal recovery time on a steel? The big hen I landed Sunday, i had her in the net in probably 90 seconds and left her in the water in the net to unhook her. Picked her up for a quick pic and put her right back in water. Took her about 90 seconds to swim out of my hands. She then lingered in the water right where I released her for probably 3 minutes. Then just like that she swam away like a bat out of hell lol I was concerned as im a novice, not sure if thats normal?


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

ztkaz said:


> Yeah even the little guys put up some crazy fights in this warm water. I know what you mean tho I like to let the fish run get tired then bring him in. I feel like it annoys people but I would rather not horse the fish around like a mad man.


Just because it swims away doesn't mean it'll survive longer than a week from all the lactic acid built up from you fighting it. Something to think about.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally, I never mind getting out of the way to watch someone land a big fish. Second best thing to actually catching one yourself. of course this is with the assumption that that had been courteous to that point. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Always seemed like common sense to me.

Reel In, get out of the guys way.
Cheer him on, help him if he wants a hand.
Give him a fish-slime-high-five when he lands it.
Simple.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> Yeah even the little guys put up some crazy fights in this warm water. I know what you mean tho I like to let the fish run get tired then bring him in. I feel like it annoys people but I would rather not horse the fish around like a mad man.


All good dude, just sayin there is a difference between playing a fish out and working it to the point of exhaustion. 6-8 lb lead is plenty to handle these fish and be able to lean on them when you need to I wasn't suggesting going super heavy.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with most everyone's comments. I always bring in my line if it could get in the way of someone landing. If I was that guy, I would have been out there offering to net it for you too. 

Bring a catch and release net. I used to go out without one until I did a little research. From what I have read, playing them a long time and having them flapping on the rocks will make it likely they don't survive. If you are keeping then it doesn't really matter but if you intend to release, do it well.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Always seemed like common sense to me.
> 
> Reel In, get out of the guys way.
> Cheer him on, help him if he wants a hand.
> ...


×2..... I just wish common sense was a little more common.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Always seemed like common sense to me.
> 
> Reel In, get out of the guys way.
> Cheer him on, help him if he wants a hand.
> ...


^^^^^^^^ Exactly as it should be


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

If all the guys I run into had your attitude CREEKCRAWLER, Id be set............... The river would be a much more fun place to fish............. Lots of cocky know-it-alls in nice gear theses days, WITH NO ETIQUETTE


----------

